# Winter Let/Spain/Gib



## Taramo1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Author and husband thinking of retiring to Spain/Gib, but want to spend some time there first before we burn our bridges in the UK. Would like to start with a four month winter let Nov-through Feb. Any one with property they would like to let? Pool is not essential and we are easy about location, but prefer South. Like places with character and not keen on high-rise apartments/villas. Grateful if anyone can help.

Thank you

Tara


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Taramo1 said:


> Author and husband thinking of retiring to Spain/Gib, but want to spend some time there first before we burn our bridges in the UK. Would like to start with a four month winter let Nov-through Feb. Any one with property they would like to let? Pool is not essential and we are easy about location, but prefer South. Like places with character and not keen on high-rise apartments/villas. Grateful if anyone can help.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Tara


Hi Tara

There are a couple of houses in our village, owned by people who have returned to the UK, which might suit you. Check out La Vida Alcalaina blog link below and if this looks like your sort of place, send me a PM (you'll need to make a few more posts before you can do this).


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I would recommend you consider Mojacar Playa in Costa Almeria. It is a beach location and is a working town all year round. Walks are on the level by the beach but in the near countryside walks can be as difficult as you wish. It is not the busiest of holiday resorts and is low rise. I think it may tick all your boxes.

Feel free to PM me for further info or to answer your questions.


----------



## Taramo1 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Mojacar suggestion*

Thanks for your suggestion - I was there many years ago when it was even less well known. Definitely worth considering. I am Irish too and I seem to remember quite a few Irish people had homes there.

Tara


----------

